# Australian navy ships stop pirate attack



## QC (May 18, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/australian-navy-ships-stop-pirate-attack-20090518-bcea.html

Two Australian Navy ships steamed in when a merchant ship reported being under fire from Somali pirates yesterday.

The frigates, HMAS Sydney and Ballarat, were passing through the Gulf of Aden when the MV Dubai Princess raised distress signals.

The ship said it was under attack from pirates, who had fired rocket propelled grenades and attempted to board it by force.

Another vessel, MV MSC Stella, was also being harassed.

Defence said today that the passing Australian ships immediately closed in on the Dubai Princess and dispatched a Sea Hawk helicopter to survey the situation.

The pirates then ended their attack. No sailors were injured.

"It appears the scene de-escalated once Sydney and Ballarat asserted their presence," said the Chief of the Defence Force, Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston.

"Their actions were swift and decisive and have contributed to intentional counter-piracy efforts in the Gulf of Aden."

The Australian Navy escorted the merchant ships to safety. The attack occurred about 6pm yesterday, Australian time, about 170 kilometres south of Yemen.


----------



## tookback yesterday (May 19, 2009)

Queens Cadet said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/world/australian-navy-ships-stop-pirate-attack-20090518-bcea.html
> 
> Two Australian Navy ships steamed in when a merchant ship reported being under fire from Somali pirates yesterday.
> 
> ...




something tells me that the fight against pirates will be a lot easier than the WOT


----------



## QC (May 20, 2009)

The only negative is the Aussie pussers who couldn't give them more of a hurry along. :uhh:


----------

